# New Golfer Help



## DrewUAT (Apr 18, 2007)

I work at a sporting goods store and we have an Orlimar Black Ice Set.

Its got a face balanced putter, wedges, irons, 2 hybrid square head irons, 2 fairway wood square heads and a square headed driver. The set would cost me $245.00 Roughly.

Im very new to golf and I know the set has a Regular shaft flex and I know that matters alot, I did test my swing speed and it was clocked at only 93mph and its slightly jerky... Should I be ok with a regular shaft flex or would I be better off with something else?

And is the set even good?


----------



## BrianMcG (Apr 7, 2007)

You will probably be fine with the regular shafts. Do you have a chance to hit them on the range or golf course. That really is the only way to tell if you are going to like them or if they will be "right" for you.


----------



## Doby45 (Mar 7, 2007)

Another thing is, how accurate is that R flex sticker on those clubs? I had a set of Tommy Armours that had stiff flex shafts and when I had them frequencied by my club pro that literally sat at the high end of regular flex. Brian is right on with the recommendation of actually hitting the clubs.


----------



## DrewUAT (Apr 18, 2007)

Well actually hitting the clubs is a no go. Um once the club is used we cant return it so if it doesnt work out for me then I cant return the set for something else.

As far as accurate labeling... Id say its pretty good, its got a pretty nice bend on it during the follow through. Im going to the range tomarrow so I will probably use a regular flex similar to the set and see how that works out...

Any comments as to the set itself in general?


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

I got an idea for you to hit them..just do what they do at sports stores..put some tape on the crown, sole, and face of the clubs, and then after your done testing them, if you don't like them, peel the tape off, and then return them.


----------

